# The key text to Nehemiah?



## Eoghan (May 30, 2012)

As I am reading through Nehemiah I keep looking for a zeal for God's name and not finding it. I cannot get a handle on Nehemiah's concern for Jerusalem and Israel. Coming to chapter 9 and 10 however there is a clear realisation of rebellion and neglect of the law. 

Then I came to Nehemiah 5:9

_*Also I said, It is not good that ye do: ought ye not to walk in the fear of our God because of the reproach of the heathen our enemies? *_

This deals with the usury being exacted from among the Jews. It makes sense when you realise that Nehemiah had come to the conclusion that the exile in Babylon was essentially self inflicted because of their rebellion and neglect of the law. Having seen the link between Israels spiritual decline and their standing as a nation he is besides himself with this fresh outbreak of sin in the form of money grabbing usury. How can Israel rise when they still don't get the link between spiritual declension and national disaster.

I didn't get it first time round but going through all the texts mentioning God it became clear this was what raised Nehemiah's ire, got his goat and made him choke over his lunch - this for me is a key text to understanding Nehemiah.

Would you agree?


----------



## Eoghan (May 30, 2012)

Essentially Nehemiah sees a direct link between walking closely with God and removing the reproach of the nations.


----------

